# Music you most associate with other Artists



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always intuitively associated a few composers or their music with certain other Artists. I always found Debussy’s Prelude of an Afternoon of a Faun to be similar to a Monet painting, and Ravel’s Pavane for a Dead Princess to be similar to Renoir. Wagner to Goethe (maybe because they were both admired by Nietsche)

Anyone associations that jump out at you?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Michelangelo of Rome's Sistine Chapel with the Bach of the Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Am in the mood to be a bit antagonistic, and listening to some Telemann orchestral music right now, this Mondrian picture came to mind - combining the orderly with a richness of tiny, varied details. Colours on this photo are a bit more neon-like than they should be.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Listening to Brahms' Serenades always makes me think of Jean-Francois Millet. The warm timbre and richness of Brahms' music conjures up ochres, umbers and all the earth tones with which Millet painted. They are calm pastoral settings. I can almost hear, see and smell the hay in the fields at dusk.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Prokofiev's Flute Sonata No. 2 makes me think of Paul Klee's paintings.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Am in the mood to be a bit antagonistic, and listening to some Telemann orchestral music right now, this Mondrian picture came to mind - combining the orderly with a richness of tiny, varied details. Colours on this photo are a bit more neon-like than they should be.
> 
> View attachment 102713


I can see the association of the others here. However this one is not an image that readily comes to mind  I saw an image very similar for Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians, I believe.

Haha, found it.

https://articulatesilences.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/music-for-18-musicians-steve-reich/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Edvard Munch's The Scream and Allan Petterson's Symphony No. 7.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> I can see the association of the others here. However this one is not an image that readily comes to mind  I saw an image very similar for Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians, I believe ...


I know ....... 

But _Prelude a l´Apres Midi _... had a stage painting by Leon Bakst (1912 original ballet version), still in existence, and Debussy saw hinself as a symbolist, not an impressionist (though late Monet has been seen as related to symbolism by some scholars). Ravel´s _Pavane_ could be inspired by Velazquez, according to some, and Millet has a sinister social realism in his landscape scenes as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marc Chagall's The Fiddler and Stravinsky's L'Histoire du soldat.


----------

